# nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

Eine neue üble Masche: 

Wird per  Spam verbreitet, dass ein negativer Eintrag vorläge  und es wird  zur Prüfung aufgefordert.
Die ersten Geschädigten melden sich bereits  bei den Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: nachbartest.de*

Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg : Lästern meine Nachbarn im Internet über mich?! Nachbarstest.de lockt in Vertragsfalle


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg
> 24.03.2009
> Lästern meine Nachbarn im Internet über mich?!
> Nachbarstest.de lockt in Vertragsfalle


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2009)

*AW: nachbartest.de*

Allein schon die deutsche Adresse spricht mal wieder für sich, unter der (auch) die paper2mail GbR verzeichnet ist.


> ICQ Internet LLC
> In der Au 9
> D-97834 Birkenfeld / Würzburg


Es kann orakelt werden, was mit der Post passiert, die dort aufschlägt. Aber hier gleich die Antwort:





			
				papaer2mail schrieb:
			
		

> *paper2mail *scannt für Sie täglich Ihre Briefe, Rechnungen,  Auftragsbestätigungen, Verträge, Bestellungen, etc., also kurz gesagt die gesamten Dokumente Ihrer Papierpost und stellt sie Ihnen tagesgleich als elektronische Kopie zur Verfügung.
> * So haben Sie weltweit stets zuverlässigen Zugriff auf Ihre tagesaktuelle Briefpost.*


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de*

läuft übrigens auf zwei Domains  mit unterschiedlicher Registrierung 


nachbar*s*test.de  und  nachbartest.de


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de*

...und andere Projekte gibt es auch noch, z. B. dieses hier: fastload.tv/faq.php von der vermeintlichen Oxyron s.r.o.


> Oxyron s.r.o. - smart software!
> Stefanikova 7
> SK-81106 Bratislava
> Slowak Republic


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de*

nachbartest.de und nachbarstest.de locken in die Abo-Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Akascha (28 April 2009)

*Dringend Hilfe gesucht zu nachbarvz.eu*

Hallo, ich eröffne mal einen neuen Beitrag, da ich in dem großen Nachbarschaftsthread nichts gefunden habe. Bitte um Verzeihung falls ich da etwas überlesen habe. 
Folgendes Problem: 
Wir haben heute von  der Seite: [noparse]NachbarVZ.eu [/noparse]eine Rechnung per Mail bekommen. Mein Mann hat das ganze gemacht und wohl nicht richtig durchgelesen bzw. er erinnert sich auch nicht an irgendwelche Eurobeträge, da er sich sonst nicht angemeldet hätte. Der Betreiber ist E[...] A[...], der wohl nicht unbekannt ist und verantwortlich ist die gleiche Firma wie auch für nachbarschaft.de : ICQ Internett LLC einmal in Birkenfeld und dann in England. 
Die Mail kam erst nach Verstreichen der zwei Wochen, weshalb die kostenlose Testphase natürlich rum ist. Wir sollen nun 60 Euro bezahlen. Für meine Begriffe und mit dem Hintergrund des Betreibers ist es Abzocke.
Nun aber meine Fragen: 
1. Auch wenn mein Mann sich nicht erinnert, habe ich keine andere (Duplikats / Privat) Seite gefunden, wo der Preis versteckter gewesen wäre. Der Preis wird gezeigt und steht ja über dem Einwilligungsknopf. Das einzige ist, dass auf der Eingangsseite nur groß " kostenlos "steht. Die Kosten kommen erst auf der zweiten Seite. Ist das nun Abzocke? ODer einfach unsere Dummheit bei einem dubiosen Anbieter?:wall.h. zahlen wir oder widersprechen wir und warten mal ab? 
2. Der Widerruf muss ja eigentlich per Mail übermittelt werden. Ich habe gelesen, einfach online stellen reiche nicht aus. Er wurde uns aber erst gestern nach Ablauf der 14 Tage mit der Rechnung im Anhang übermittelt. Gilt er auch erst ab dann?? Könnten wir also noch zurücktreten?

Für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich euch wirklich sehr sehr dankbar!!!
Gruß
Akascha:flower:


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2009)

*AW: Dringend Hilfe gesucht zu nachbarvz.eu*

Irgendwo habe ich hier gelesen, dass erst eine schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung die Frist auslöst, auf Papier. Sie würde dann wohl noch gelten, wenn sie nicht ggf. dadurch wieder entfallen ist, dass mit der Dienstleistung auf Ihre Veranlassung hin begonnen wurde (also heute Leistungen dort abgerufen worden sind).

Kann mir jemand helfen, ob ich mich da richtig erinnere?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2009)

*AW: Dringend Hilfe gesucht zu nachbarvz.eu*



Akascha schrieb:


> Die Mail kam erst nach Verstreichen der zwei Wochen, weshalb die kostenlose Testphase natürlich rum ist.



Die ist nur dann rum, wenn das auch klar ersichtlich mit sofort sichtbarer Preisangabe auf der Anmeldewebseite so stand.
Ansonsten wird eine "automatische, kostenpflichtige Vertragsverlängerung" nicht Vertragsbestandteil, sondern das gilt als Überraschungsklausel, und es kommt damit kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande.

Im übrigen arbeiten solche Abzockerbanden immer ganz gern mit verschiedenen Seitenversionen, wo mal der Preis da ist, und mal nicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Beweispflichtig, dass es einen Preishinweis zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung gegeben hat, ist der "Unternehmer".
Der hat das bisher nur einmal versucht, vor Gericht geltend zu machen, und ist damit gleich baden gegangen:
Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Weitere "Ballonversuche" sind da nicht unbedingt zu erwarten. 



Akascha schrieb:


> 2. Der Widerruf muss ja eigentlich per Mail übermittelt werden. Ich habe gelesen, einfach online stellen reiche nicht aus. Er wurde uns aber erst gestern nach Ablauf der 14 Tage mit der Rechnung im Anhang übermittelt. Gilt er auch erst ab dann?? Könnten wir also noch zurücktreten?



Diese Frage ist bereits zweitrangig, wenn kein sofort sichtbarer Preishinweis auf der Anmeldewebseite stand.

Aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt gemäß § 312 d BGB bei "sofortiger Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung" nur dann, wenn auf eben diese Tatsache in einer wirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung vor Vertragsschluß hingewiesen wurde.
Ob ein qualifiziertes Widerrufsschreiben an die englische Postfachadresse überhaupt ankäme, ist die nächste Frage. 

Aber das alles ist zweitrangig.
Interessant ist eigentlich nur die folgende Frage:

Wenn schon kein kostenpflichtiger "Dienstvertrag" zustandegekommen ist - soll man dann überhaupt auf schwachsinnige Rechnungen, Drohungen und Mahnungen antworten?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (29 April 2009)

*nachbarvz.eu*



Akascha schrieb:


> Hallo, ich eröffne mal einen neuen Beitrag, da ich in dem großen Nachbarschaftsthread nichts gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein bisschen was gibt es schon dazu, nämlich hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57280-nachbarstest-de-nachbartest-de.html, betrieben von der (anscheinend in einem Dubai Briefkasten ansässigen)


> ICQ Internet *LLC*
> In der Au 9
> D-97834 Birkenfeld / Würzburg


. Der Handlungstreibende gibt sich mal als LLC und mal als Ltd. aus, der weiß anscheinend selber nicht was er ist. Außerdem ist der von dir erwähnte Direktor offensichtlich nirgendst ansässig, weder in der Hamburger Hansestr. 32 (die es gar nicht gibt) noch in Würzburg oder in der Briefverteilungsstelle des beteiligten Marktheidenfelder Unternehmens. Das der anonyme Typ dann auch noch ein "Dr. jur." ist, bezweifle ich zumindest sehr stark.

@ Akascha, wenn dein Mann nun auf diesen nutzlosen Schrott des anonymen Anbieters hereingefallen ist, dann sollte er sich nicht kirre machen lassen. Ob ein gültiger Vertrag besteht, für den etwas zu bezahlen wäre, kann nämlich durchaus bezweifelt werden. Verbraucherzentralen und Anwälte raten deshalb regelmäßig dazu, in diesen Fällen einfach gar nichts zu unternehmen und das Drohkasperletheater mit Mahnungen und Inkasso auszusitzen (siehe auch zuvor Antiscammer). Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudeln sollte, ist Handlungsbedarf geboten. Nur, glücklicher Weise wartet man auf den eigentlich immer vergeblich.

Da sich der Initiator des Projektes so prima versteckt, unterstelle ich ihm pauschal, dass er womöglich auch nur wenig Interesse daran hat, ein Finanzamt in Deutschland im erforderlichen Maße an seinem Umsatz zu beteiligen. @ Akascha, ihr werdet doch nicht auf die Idee kommen und die anzunehmenden Steuerhinterziehung des Anbieters unterstützen, oder?





			
				in eigener Sache schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich der Anbieter hier in irgend einer Weise durch meinen Beitrag provoziert, geschädigt, verunglimpft oder sonstwas fühlen, so kann er sich gern an den Betreiber diese Forums wenden, der ihm dann (nach Rücksprache mit mir) meine ladungsfähige Anschrift mitteilen wird.


----------



## bernhard (29 April 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de*

Siehe auch:


webwatcher schrieb:


> nachbartest.de und nachbarstest.de locken in die Abo-Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (29 April 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Auch die Nutzlosen können noch was lernen im Leben:

BewerberVZ - VZ gehört zu StudiVZ | markenrecht | news


----------



## Akascha (29 April 2009)

*Vielen Dank und nochmal Nachfragen*

Hallo! Vielen lieben Dank für eure schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten! 
Ich schreibe mal was dazu und stelle mal noch Fragen, da es mir in diesem speziellen Fall immer noch nicht ganz klar ist. 

@ Katzenhai: Die Leistungen wurden von meinem Mann nur gleich nach der Anmeldung abgerufen, also noch in der Testphase. D.h. da war der Widerruf noch nicht übermittelt ordnungsgemäß (wie ich denke). Wir haben uns seitdem nicht mehr in das Portal eingeloggt. Also denke ich, wir haben nach wie vor seit der Übermittlung als PDF vorgestern unsere 14 tägige Frist. 

@ Antiscammer und Anonymus Connectus: Eben das ist für mich der Knackpunkt, ob ein kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande kam oder nicht. Tut mir leid, dass ich da nochmal so aushole. Aber alles, was ich zu der anderen Seite nachbartest gelesen habe, passt eben nicht auf diese bzw. unseren Fall. Dort war es wohl offensichtlich mit nicht sichtbarem Preis etc. 

Deshalb nochmal, wie es bei uns bzw. der Seite nachbarvz ist, so wie die Seite heute zu finden ist. (Ich habe wie gesagt auch keine andere Version gefunden, bin da aber auch nicht wirklich bewandert drin.)
1. Seite fordert zum kostenlosen Testen auf, keine Hinweise auf Bezahlen, Anklicken führt zur 2. Seite: Aufbau von oben nach unten: 
Datenmaske zur Eingabe von persönlichen Daten, und folgender Text:  "Durch Absenden dieses Formulars und durch Bekanntgabe des Passworts durch n__________ wird ein Vertrag mit n__________ geschlossen, der es mir ermöglicht, 
 a) n________ *14 Tage gratis* mit allen Funktionen und ohne Einschränkungen zu testen
 b) im Anschluss zum monatlichen Preis von lediglich *5,00 €* ein Jahr lang alle Vorteile von n_________ zu nutzen sofern ich im Testzeitraum nicht gekündigt habe. Ich habe in dieser Zeit das Recht jederzeit zu kündigen, die Kündigung wird zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit wirksam.

3.) Ich habe die AGB sowie die *Widerrufsbelehrung* gelesen und bin damit einverstanden."

DANN erst kommt der Bestätigenknopf zum Anklicken des Ganzen. Darunter befindet sich die Widerrufsbelehrung. 

In einem Forum habe ich auch ein Schreiben der Firma gefunden, an jemanden gerichtet, der sich wohl beschwerte. "Der Preis ist in FETTSCHRIFT hervorgehoben.
  Daher ist genau das erfüllt, was Sie fordern.

Wir sind sicherlich keine "Internetabzocker" (was auch immer man darunter verstehen soll), da wir aus diesem Grund den Preis und die Laufzeit DEUTLICH (!) auf der Anmeldeseite kommunizieren und Sie diesen bestätigen müssen.
  Unsere Seiten entsprechen allen Deutschen und Europäischen gesetzlichen Vorschriften und BGB-Info-Verordnungen.

  Sie sind gerichtfest und daher werden die Forderungen nach Ablauf der Mahnfrist gerichtlich geltend gemacht.

Wir legen dem Gericht die Anmeldeseite und die AGB vor, welche Sie bestätigt haben. Dieses entscheidet dann aufgrund dieser Fakten."

Auf der anderen Seite ist mir auch klar, dass das ganze Umfeld äußerst dubios ist und es alles sonst passt. Ich las auch, dass die Gesamtsumme eigentlich erscheinen sollte oder auch klar sein muss, wofür das ganze eigentlich ist. Das erscheint in den AGB nicht. Ebenso ist da eine sehr merkwürdige Schufaeinwilligung in den AGB... 

So, für eure Meinung und Hilfe wäre ich nochmal dankbar!! Falls wir einfach doof waren, muss es halt eben sein.:-? Wenn ich einen Vertrag eingeh, egal mit wem, muss ich mich dran halten..:unzufrieden:
Akascha:flower:


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2009)

*AW: Vielen Dank und nochmal Nachfragen*



Akascha schrieb:


> > Sie sind gerichtfest und daher werden die Forderungen nach Ablauf der Mahnfrist gerichtlich geltend gemacht.


Na dann nur zu! Dem könnte man getrost entgegen halten, dass zum einen der Verdacht besteht, dass die vorgelegte Seite womöglich nicht der entspricht, die dein Mann gesehen hat und zum anderen sollte sich der Anbieter die Frage gefallen lassen, wie er dazu kommt, einen kostenlosen Test (anscheinend ohne hinreichender Vorankündigung) zu einem kostenpflichtigen Dauerabo zu generieren. Die Widerrufsbelehrung allein auf der Website ist übrigens nicht ausreichend, auch wenn die durch Häckchensetzen im Paket mit den AGB bestätigt worden sein könnte.
Allein der Einwand, dass dein Mann niemals dem Angebot zugestimmt hätte, wenn er wahrgenommen hätte, dass die Anmeldung bei dem Projekt kostenpflichtig wird, dürfte dessen Zustimmung zu dem vermeintlichen Vertrag ins wanken bringen. Sowas nennt man Irrtum und wenn der vorliegt, könnte der angenommene Vertrag ungültig sein, was auch die Zahlungsverpflichtung betrifft.

Doch so viel rechtlichen Kauderwelsch muss man sich gar nicht erst antun! Das Ansinnen des Anbieters, gerichtlich vorzugehen, kann man glauben, ich tue es nicht! Sollte dem so sein, dann ist sicherlich zumindest die Polizeiinspektion Marktheidenfeld (hier die VGRU) sehr daran interessiert, wer sich für den anonymen Anbieter tatsächlich bestellt, um die dortigen offenen Fragen zu beantworten, was auch für die StA Würzburg gelten dürfte.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: Vielen Dank und nochmal Nachfragen*



Akascha schrieb:


> @ Antiscammer und Anonymus Connectus: Eben das ist für mich der Knackpunkt, ob ein kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande kam oder nicht. Tut mir leid, dass ich da nochmal so aushole. Aber alles, was ich zu der anderen Seite nachbartest gelesen habe, passt eben nicht auf diese bzw. unseren Fall. Dort war es wohl offensichtlich mit nicht sichtbarem Preis etc.



Ich hab mir die widerwärtige Seite eben nochmal angeguckt. Auch von mir mal noch mein Senf dazu, in Ergänzung zu Reducals Ausführungen:

Auf der Startseite der Webseite wird eine kostenlose Testteilnahme angekündigt. Dort findet sich kein Preishinweis.

Auf der Webseite mit der Anmeldemaske erscheint unterhalb der Maske ein *kleingedruckter* Hinweis, der auch bei hoher Bildschirmauflösung *nur nach Herunterscrollen sichtbar* ist (!), und wo dann der Casus Knaktus versteckt ist: "automatische Vertragsverlängerung ... kostenpflichtig ... monatlich 5 Euro ein Jahr lang."

Dass nun der Preis fettgedruckt ist, ändert angesichts der Kleinschrift und der Tatsache, dass er nur nach Scrollen sichtbar wird, nichts daran, dass hier ein *klarer Verstoß gegen die Bestimmungen der Preisangabenverordnung* vorliegt. 

Von einer "leicht erkennbaren" Preisauszeichnung, wie sie § 1 Abs. 6 der PAngV fordert, kann überhaupt keine Rede sein.

Das geht so vor Gericht niemals durch, und das wissen die Klabautermänner auch ganz genau. :scherzkeks: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und das Geschwafel mit den "EU-Bestimmungen, die da natürlich erfüllt" seien, können die sich mal getrost dahin stecken, wo der Affe keine Haare hat.

Vor Gericht verlieren die. Beispiel:
AG Berlin Mitte (Urteil vom 05.11.2008 - Az.: 17 C 298/08 )
Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Akascha (30 April 2009)

*Und nochmal dankeschön mit Fragen!*

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Antworten. :-D
@ Antiscammer: Danke auch für den Link zu dem Gesetzestext. Ich habe mir den nochmal angeschaut. Der Gesamtbetrag wird ja auch nirgends genannt, so wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Und in der Rechnung, die wir bekommen haben, fehlt die Umsatzsteuer, die ja auch da sein muss. 

Nun zum Abschluss noch eine Frage zum weiteren Vorgehen: 
Mein Mann hat gestern den Rat bekommen sicherheitshalber einen Widerruf abzuschicken. 
(Wobei diese Firma wohl doch kurz nach der Anmeldung eine Bestätigungsmail mit den AGB und dem Widerruf verschickt. Damit wäre dann ja doch die 14 Tage Frist bei uns vorbei. Mein Mann erinnert sich jedoch nicht, solch eine Mail erhalten zu haben und wir haben auch keine mehr in unserem Postfach. Vielleicht hat er sie damals gelöscht und vergessen oder wir haben auch wirklich keine erhalten, ich weiß es nicht. Darin wird man auch aufgefordert, das Passwort zu ändern. Also um es zu überprüfen, müssten wir uns auf der n____ vz Seite noch einmal einloggen, und das will ich lieber nicht machen.) 
Egal, so wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt es ja doch genug andere Gründe, weshalb wir dagegen vorgehen können, da der Betreiber ja doch gegen andere Vorschriften verstößt wie ´z.B. das mit dem Preis.

Also wäre das weitere Vorgehen von uns wie auf dieser Seite vorgeschlagen: 
Bestreiten, dass mit der Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist *und* _hilfsweise_ den Vertrag widerrufen *und* h_ilfsweise_ anfechten wegen Irrtums *und allenfalls* _hilfs-hilfsweise_ zum nächstmöglichen Termin kündigen???
Das Ganze dann per Mail, obwohl auf der n___vz Seite steht, er will nur Briefpost und nimmt keine Mails an??
Oder auch per Brief? Und nur mit den Daten, die er bisher von uns auch hat?
Und auch nur von dem Rechner aus, mit dem die Anmeldung auch erfolgte die Mail verschicken? 
(Weil er ja die IP Adresse gleich als Drohung in der Rechnung mitschickte, mit der Begründung, dass die zu Sicherheitszwecken mitgeloggt wurde...:evil: Die gehört bei uns leider nicht zu einem großen Anbieter...)

Vielen Dank noch einmal für die Geduld und die Hilfe. 
Gruß
Akascha:szaf:


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz leider nicht erlaubt.

Alles Wissenswerte dazu steht in den Grundsatzpostings ( blaue  Links oben auf der Seite )

Insbesondere dieser Artikel beantwortet die  Fragen zum Thema Brieffreundschaft  oder nicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Akascha (3 Mai 2009)

*News und Frage*

Hallo nochmal! 

Zunächst danke @ webwatcher!:-p
 Ich habe die Grundsatzpostings nochmal gründlich studiert und wir haben nun was formuliert und abgeschickt. Sorry auch, dass meine Fragen da zu weit geführt haben. Ich bin etwas unsicher, wo da genau die Grenze zu ziehen ist und hoffe, ihr gebt mir da einfach wieder Bescheid. 

Wir haben nach ca. 30 Minuten auch schon Antwort bekommen auf das Schreiben (und das am Wochenende!) . Auf hilfsweisen Widerruf etc wurde gar nicht eingegangen. Es war ein eher individuelles Schreiben (also keine Massenabfertigung), in dem zusammengefasst gesagt wird, dass sie nicht gelten lassen, dass wir den Vertragsschluss bestreiten. Nochmal die Daten von meinem Mann und die IP-Adresse und zu wem die gehört, also alles, was sie so vermeintlich wissen über uns, wurde mitgeschickt. 
Okok, ich weiß, keine Panik und ruhig bleiben und all das. War ja zu erwarten. 
Weshalb ich unsicher bin und was ich so noch nicht gefunden habe, ist folgendes: 
1. fordern sie uns zu einer Klage auf, wenn wir weiterhin den Abschluss bezweifeln. "negative Feststellungsklage". Auch Masche? (Abgewiesenes Urteil sollte mitgeschickt werden, wurde aber nicht. Ach!)
2. Kopie der Mail ging raus an den ... wie heißt das?? Besitzer der IP-Adresse. Wo man sich hinwenden kann wegen Spam-Beschwerden. Wieso schicken die was dahin? Sollten wir uns dort melden oder geben die eh keine Daten von meinem MAnn einfach raus?
3. Sollen wir keine Rückfragen mehr stellen (was wir ja sowieso nicht wollten), sondern ggf. einen Anwalt konsultieren und sie behalten sich eine Anzeige wegen Leistungskreditbetrug vor. (Das ist wohl jetzt wieder eher das Übliche, nehme ich an. Wunderte mich bloß, dass sie von sich aus einen Anwalt vorschlagen. Oder auch nur Masche, um sich ganz besonders unschuldig zu zeigen??):-?

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe und Geduld!
Gruß
Akascha:flower:


----------



## webwatcher (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: News und Frage*



Akascha schrieb:


> 1. fordern sie uns zu einer Klage auf, wenn wir weiterhin den Abschluss bezweifeln. "negative Feststellungsklage". Auch Masche? (Abgewiesenes Urteil sollte mitgeschickt werden, wurde aber nicht. Ach!)


Quatsch, die wollen doch was, also sollen sie es tun. Merkwürdigerweise ( oder auch nicht) haben 
das bisher in vier Jahren ganze fünf Nutzlosbetreiber getan und sind alle voll damit auf die Nase gefallen.  

Der Rest ist das übliche schwachsinnige Drohgeblubber.

Bevor jemand weitere  Konversation pflegt, sollte sich das vorher zu Gemüte führen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: News und Frage*



Akascha schrieb:


> fordern sie uns zu einer Klage auf, wenn wir weiterhin den Abschluss bezweifeln. "negative Feststellungsklage".


Die Nutzlosanbieter wollen doch was von dir. Also sollen diese Typen gefälligst klagen (wetten, dass die sich nicht trauen! Und warum wohl?  )


Akascha schrieb:


> Sollen wir keine Rückfragen mehr stellen (was wir ja sowieso nicht wollten), sondern ggf. einen Anwalt konsultieren und sie behalten sich eine Anzeige wegen Leistungskreditbetrug vor.


Bitte sehr - sollen sie doch! Ich würde nun erst wieder Reaktion zeigen, wenn ein Schreiben eines Gerichtes eintrudelt (entweder gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid oder Zahlungsklage).
Aber darauf wirst du wohl bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag warten!


----------



## jamie (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Ohh weia! Auch ich wollte die kostenlose Testzeit bei Nachbarvz.eu ausprobieren! Bei der Anmeldung wurde mir gesagt das mein Nick nicht verwendet werden kann , da es diesen schon gibt!

Also bin ich weg von der Seite und die Sache war für mich erledigt! Jetzt kommt eine forderung von 60 €! Dabei konnte ich mich bis heute nicht einmal einloggen! Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? :crys:

LG, Jamie


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



jamie schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? :crys:



*Tee.* :-p

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Besonders dann nicht, wenn noch nicht einmal die Anmeldeprozedur abgeschlossen wurde.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## jamie (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Ja, ich habe versucht den Sachverhalt zu erklären.... Dann kam dann irgendwann:

"
Bitte unterlassen Sie weitere Emails, wir haben das Gefühl,
 Sie versuchen die Zahlung durch die ständigen Ausreden zu umgehen.

 Zunächst behaupten Sie, der Login habe nicht funktioniert , was
 wir geprüft haben.

 Dann behaupteten Sie, per Email gekündigt zu haben.
 Eine Email liegt aber nicht vor.

 Daher werden wir weitere Emails nicht mehr berücksichtigen."

Wie soll ich es denn auch klären wenn sie nun Mails blocken?

Wie solls weiter gehen ? Ignorieren?

LG und Danke für jede Idee , bin echt nervös deswegen.....


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Hast Du mein Posting über Deinem gelesen?


----------



## jamie (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Ja! Warum? Ich hab gestern und heute mit denen geschrieben 

Das war das letzte Zitat....


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



jamie schrieb:


> Wie solls weiter gehen ? Ignorieren?


Du hast doch noch recht gute Ideen! 


jamie schrieb:


> LG und Danke für jede Idee , bin echt nervös deswegen.....


Jegliche Korrespondenz mit Nutzlosanbietern - auch selbstgestrickte "Rechtfertigungsversuche" - haben in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen das ABC beizubringen versucht. :-D

Schreiben eines betroffenen Users an einen Nutzlosanbieter:


> > La Le Lu
> > Nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu
> > wie die kleinen Babys schlafen
> > drum schlaf auch du


Die Antwort kam prompt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf
> unsere Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.
> ...


 :scherzkeks:


----------



## jamie (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Eieieiei eieiei , hier ist was los :scherzkeks:

Ich lass mich aber auch immer schnell unter druck setzen....

Ich warte mal ab ob noch was kommt!

Wenn es eine "ernst zu nehmende Firma" wäre, würden sie mir ja auch wohl kauf E-mail Kontakt verbieten... :rulez:

NERV!!!!:wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



jamie schrieb:


> Ich lass mich aber auch immer schnell unter druck setzen....Ich warte mal ab ob noch was kommt!


Was kommen wird??  DAS DA!
Auch Herr Google kennt dieses "überaus seriöse Unternehmen" :-D

Und die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg gibt ja eine Empfehlung:


			
				VZ BaWü schrieb:
			
		

> "Betroffene sollten [.......] die Zahlung verweigern. Die Angemailten werden arglistig getäuscht", stellt Brigitte Sievering-Wichers von der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg klar, an die sich in den letzten Tagen immer mehr Ratsuchende in Sachen nachbarstest.de wenden


.


----------



## jamie (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Was kommen wird??  DAS DA!.


 Sehr geil!!




Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Auch Herr Google kennt dieses "überaus seriöse Unternehmen" :-D


 Ist denn das das selbe wie nachbarvz.eu ? Naja, Anschrift und Name lässt sich sa wieder finden..... Krasso


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Sind alles enge Verwandte.
Mal ist der Firmensitz angeblich in einem Sandkastenpostfach in Dubai, mal in einem Rattenlochhinterhof in Birmingham.
Tut alles nix zur Sache. Das ist alles die "hessisch-schweizerische Wüstensohn-Connection". Namen sind bekannt, dürfen jedoch aus Rechtsgründen nicht genannt werden.


----------



## Pixel (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muß jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, weil ich eigentlich auch so ein ahnungsloses Opfer dieser schwachsinnigen Seite nachbarVZ geworden bin.
Ich bin durch langeweile bei rumstöbern im WWW zufällig auf diese Seite gestoßen und hatte mich dummerweise neugierig wie ich bin auch registriert. Nur blöd das ich die Kosten dafür nicht gesehen hatte. Naja, pech gehabt. Dachte ich. :wall:

Mitte April hatte ich mich wie gesagt auf dieser Seite eingeloggt. In der 2 wöchigen Testphase hatte ich sofort das Vertragsverhältniss schriftlich gekündigt, leider ohne Einschreiben. Diese wurde ignoriert. Nach der 2 wöchigen Testphase bekam ich eine Rechnung über 60€ das war Ende April. Diese ignorierte ich und habe mich per Email an die Firma ICQ Ltd gewandt und gebeten diesen Sachverhalt zu prüfen, da ich ja eigentlich schon gekündigt hatte. Meine Email wurde ebenfalls ignoriert. Anfang Mai bekam ich eine Zahlungserinnerung über die 60€, die ich ebenfalls ignorierte. Seitdem, inzwischen fast 2 Wochen später kam bis jetzt nichts mehr von der dubiosen Gesellschaft.
Ich werde auch auf keinen Fall auf irgendwelche Forderungen von denen  eingehen. 
Ich muß noch dazu sagen, gebe es dieses Forum nicht, wo diverse Tips beschrieben wurden, wie man sich in dieser Situation verhält, hätte ich vermutlich den Betrag bezahlt. Ich hatte bisher noch keine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gesammelt und bin euch für die Vorschläge dankbar.

Falls es etwas neues gibt in der Angelegenheit, lasse ich es euch wissen.

Schönen Tag auch noch


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Pixel schrieb:


> Nur blöd das ich die Kosten dafür nicht gesehen hatte.


Das geht allen Betroffenen so und  ist auch von den Nutzlosbetreibern so beabsichtigt:

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## jamie (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



> Liebes nachbarVZ.eu Mitglied!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, und jetzt!!!!????????????    :wall::wall:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Was hat sich denn geändert, außer dass eine weitere schwachsinnige Mail eingetrudelt ist?


jamie schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe versucht den Sachverhalt zu erklären....


Genauso gut kann  man einem Hornochsen das Alphabet beizubringen versuchen


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Möglicherweise sind die grünen Männchen vom Mars auch schon Mitglieder ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Genauso gut kann  man einem Hornochsen das Alphabet beizubringen versuchen


Wahrscheinlich wären dabei die Erfolgsaussichten weitaus größer... :-D


----------



## jamie (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Inkassoooooo????  Muss ich das nun ernst nehmen???   :crys::crys:


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Inkasso ist ein Fremdwort, mehr nicht. Damit sind keine Rechte oder Gefahren verbunden.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



jamie schrieb:


> Inkassoooooo????  Muss ich das nun ernst nehmen???   :crys::crys:



Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte, die als Zusatzschauspieler mit Rassel  im 
Drohkasperletheater auf die Bühne geschickt werden.
Sie besitzen keinerlei Sonderrechte sondern dienen   der Nutzlosbranche zur Einschüchterung. 

Wer sich davon *nicht* beeindrucken läßt, kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## jamie (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Hmmm dann halte ich mal weiterhin die Füße still. Ich hoffe das ist auch das richtige....

LG, Jamie


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

NachbarTest.de: Online-Pranger lockt in Abo-Falle


> Zudem existiert die Gesellschaftsform LLC im britischen Handelsrecht nicht


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Zentrale Poststelle für Business Kunden


> Grundsätzlich wir bieten Ihnen standardmäßig folgende Services:
> 
> * Entgegennahme der Tagespost im paper2mail Digitalisierungszentrum Marktheidenfeld
> (Innerhalb des Main-Spessart Gebietes und Würzburg ab 1000 Sendungen pro Monat: kostenlose Abholung)
> ...


Impressum


> Hausanschrift
> In der Au 9, 97834 Birkenfeld / Würzburg


Dafür mieten andere Wüstenbriefkästen. Das Gute liegt so nah ...


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Adress- und Domaindaten geben nicht viel her. Auch das sieht eigenartig aus:

site:nachbarvz.eu .tagen "schrieb vor" - Google-Suche
site:nachbarvz.eu osama - Google-Suche
site:nachbarvz.eu Sportarten - Google-Suche

Welche Bank gibt hierfür ein Konto her?


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



dvill schrieb:


> Auch die Nutzlosen können noch was lernen im Leben:
> 
> BewerberVZ - VZ gehört zu StudiVZ | markenrecht | news


Da scheint noch nichts passiert zu sein, aber die Zeit läuft. Weiter heißt es

openPR.de - Pressemitteilung - Oxyron s.r.o. - Übernahme von FASTLOAD.TV durch ICQ Internet Ltd.


> ICQ Internet ist bisher bekannt für die Chat und Multicast Software ICQ


Genauer: Das Markenzeichen ICQ ist bekannt, aber nicht in Verbindung mit dem Zusatz "Internet". Immerhin wäre für die Firma hinter ICQ die Rechtsform "LLC" richtig:

ICQ - The Corporate Site - ICQ.com

Ob die Verwendung des Markenzeichens ICQ mit Erlaubnis erfolgt?


----------



## Mylonith2009 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Hallo!
Gestern bekam ich auch eine Rechnung von nachbarvz.eu  --> 60€.

Ich konnte mich gar nicht daran erinnern, dass man da soviel zahlen sollte. Steht ja auch nicht beim Bestätigen direkt. Sondern 5€ ! Wobei ich mir sicher bin, das stand vorher da nicht, sonst hätte ich mich nicht angemeldet.

Heißt das, keine Reaktion zeigen auf die Rechnung?
Auf die Mahnung auch nicht? Man weiß ja auch nicht so recht, wohin mit dem Brief.....


Was ist, wenn ein gerichtlihcer Mahnbescheid kommt und ich Widerspruch einlege? Erhöhe ich damit nicht automatisch die Kosten???

Freue mich auf eine Antwort.

DANKE


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn ein gerichtlihcer Mahnbescheid kommt


Dann fällt vermutlich Weihnachten auf Ostern und die ganze Woche ist arbeitsfrei mit Freibier für alle.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn ein gerichtlihcer Mahnbescheid kommt und ich Widerspruch einlege? Erhöhe ich damit nicht automatisch die Kosten???


Für den Fall  dass der der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

PS: Die Infos sind auch und  vor allem  für die mitlesenden Gäste gedacht.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Man weiß ja auch nicht so recht, wohin mit dem Brief.....



Ablage rund, grün, mit Deckel.
Alternativ und passend zur Saison auch zum Grillanzünden geeignet.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich gar nicht daran erinnern, dass man da soviel zahlen sollte. Steht ja auch nicht beim Bestätigen direkt. Sondern 5€ ! Wobei ich mir sicher bin, das stand vorher da nicht, sonst hätte ich mich nicht angemeldet.


Standardtrick  der Roßtäuscherbranche > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Merke: * Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.*


----------



## Mylonith2009 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Also diese Rechnung getrost vergessen. Nur auf die Mahnung dieser Firma reagieren mit dem Standartvordruck.

DANKE


----------



## Mylonith2009 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Weiß denn jemand, ob dort vor etwa 4 Wochen Kostenlos anmelden oder Kostenlos Testen stand? 
Und v.a. 5 Euro.....


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Das ist alles völlig unerheblich.

Plötzlich war der Kostenhinweis zu sehen, aber man könnte schwören, dass bei der "Anmeldung" nichts von Kosten zu lesen war. Wie kommt das, und wie ist das rechtlich zu bewerten?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Im Streitfall muss der "Anbieter" beweisen, dass man sich auf einer Webseite angemeldet hat, wo eine klare Preiskennzeichnung zu finden war. Nach Lage der Dinge dürfte das kaum machbar sein. Daher gibt es auch trotz aller Drohungen in diesen Fällen so gut wie nie Prozesse, das ist etwa so selten wie ein 6-er im Lotto. Und selbst wenn: alle 5 bekannten echten Prozesse verschiedener Banden gegen Abzockopfer wurden von den Nutzlosbanden verloren.


----------



## Mylonith2009 (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Das heißt also, ich sitze das aus und reagiere nur vom Mahnbescheid eines Gerichts?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Das heißt also, ich sitze das aus


Niemand wird dir hier widersprechen 


Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> und reagiere nur vom Mahnbescheid eines Gerichts?


Falls dieser extrem unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten sollte ( der Jackpot im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher) 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Pixel (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Wie gesagt, ich bin ja auch auf denen Ihre Masche reingefallen. Bis auf eine Zahlungserinnerung kam bis jetzt auch nichts mehr. Das ist jetzt schon ewig her.
Einfach ignorieren und alles wird gut.


----------



## Mylonith2009 (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Heute kam dann die Erinnerung:




> Liebes nachbarVZ.eu Mitglied!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Der übliche Mahnmüllblabla. Ein gutes Spamfilter ist das Mittel der Wahl zur Unterdrückung 
derart schwachsinniger Mailbelästigungen


----------



## Mylonith2009 (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Wäre es denn sinnvoll diesen Widerspruch des Verbraucherschutzes an die Firma zu senden?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Wäre es denn sinnvoll diesen Widerspruch des Verbraucherschutzes an die Firma zu senden?


Ob  Brieffreundschaften sinnvoll sind: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Nach unseren Erfahrungen ist es ziemlich wurscht. Die Belästigungen werden so oder so meist fortgesetzt.
Nichtreagieren hat jedenfalls noch niemandem bisher geschadet.


----------



## Mylonith2009 (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Nun habe ich ein FAX geschickt, mit dem Hinweis, es steht nichts über die 60€ bei Anmeldung:



Der Mustertext ist leider unpassend.
Anbei der Screenshot der Anmeldeseite, dort finden Sie
alle notwendigen Informationen.
Details entnehmen Sie der ebenfalls bestätigten AGB.

Wie Sie sehen, ist der Preis sogar hervorgehoben. Somit ist genau
das Gegenteil Ihrer Angaben der Fall.

Sie sollten Mustertexte lesen, bevor Sie diese nutzen.

Sollten Sie weiterhin der Meinung sein, die Forderung sei unberechtigt,
so müssen Sie laut Gesetz bei Gericht eine sogenannte Negative  
Feststellungsklage
einreichen. Ein Urteil in ähnlicher Sache anbei,
dort wurde die Klage abgewiesen.

Ich möchte Sie bitten, keine weiteren Rückfragen zu stellen sondern
ggf. einen Anwalt konsultieren.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:50:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:45:52 ----------

Deren Antwort auf den Widerruf hat mal gerade 15 Minuten gedauert.
Und dann nicht mal mit Anrede.....


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich ein FAX geschickt, mit dem Hinweis, es steht nichts über die 60€ bei Anmeldung:
> 
> Der Mustertext ist leider unpassend.
> [Nutzlos-Blabla gekürzt]
> ...



Soviel zur "Sinnhaftigkeit" dieser Musterschreiben. 

Genau deswegen wird hier immer wieder von diesen "Schreibseleien" (auch mit den Musterbriefen!) abgeraten.
Es bringt schlicht und einfach gar nichts.

Natürlich hat die Antwort nur 15 Minuten gedauert, weil das mit automatischen "Respondern" passiert. Das machen nur noch Computer, die Deinen Text anhand von Schlüsselwörtern analysieren und dazu die passenden Antwort-Textbausteine raussuchen. Kein Mensch liest Dein Geschreibsel.
Deren Computer kennen natürlich auch die Musterschreiben, weil da ja immer wieder die gleichen Formulierungen kommen.

Und natürlich ist deren Antwort ein vorgefertigter Quatsch. Es ist z.B. nicht Deine Aufgabe, bei einer ungerechtfertigten Forderung "negative Feststellungsklage" zu stellen. Eine Rechtspflicht dazu hast Du natürlich nicht.

Es ist andersrum. Wenn die meinen, dass ihre Forderung berechtigt ist, müssen die schon kommen und ggf. klagen.
Das haben die hessischen "Nachbarschafts-Wüstensöhne" trotz Hunderttausender Betroffener, die nicht gezahlt haben, bisher erst ein einziges Mal versucht, und prompt auch den Prozess verloren. 
Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei nachbarschaft24.net: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Mylonith2009 (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Muss ich denn den Account kündigen? Sonst geht das ja alle Jahre so weiter.... 

_Wobei ich dies auf das FAX mit draufgeschrieben habe_


Irgendwie ist das schon witzig. Da denkt man, man kennt sich sehr gut damit aus und dann so was. Aber schon krass, wie die vorgehen.


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Deren Antwort auf den Widerruf hat mal gerade 15 Minuten gedauert.
> Und dann nicht mal mit Anrede.....


Mailreponder können nun mal nicht lesen.

Bitte auch mal über das Banditentum im Internet nachdenken.

Per Brieffreundschaft aus dem Mahndroh-Kasperletheater gnädig entlassen werden zu wollen, ist ebenso unsinnig wie einen erfolgreichen Taschendieb per Zeitungsanzeige zur Rückgabe der Geldbörse bekehren zu wollen.


----------



## Mylonith2009 (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Na, der Screenshot ist dann alt die aktuelle Seite.
14 Tage und 5 Euro sind eben fett gedruckt und nicht 60€, die eben nirgends auftreten. Der Mensch liest halt selektiv....


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Bitte auch die üblichen Rosstäuschertricks beachten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Mylonith2009 (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Bin mal gespannt, was nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

So etwas in der Art: Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was nächste Woche kommt.



Es wird mit dem üblichen Kasperletheater weitergehen.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

[oops... dvill war schneller  ]


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



dvill schrieb:


> Mailreponder können nun mal nicht lesen.
> 
> Bitte auch mal über das Banditentum im Internet nachdenken.
> 
> Per Brieffreundschaft aus dem Mahndroh-Kasperletheater gnädig entlassen werden zu wollen, ist ebenso unsinnig wie einen erfolgreichen Taschendieb per Zeitungsanzeige zur Rückgabe der Geldbörse bekehren zu wollen.




 Autorespondergeschreibsel läuft immer nach demselben  selben Schema ab:

Es werden völlig ungegründete und  haltlose  Forderungen gestellt. 
 Einwände werden völlig ignoriert.  
Die Beweislast wird auf den Kopf gestellt. Vom Verbraucher wird der Beweis der 
Nichtinanspruchnahme gefordert. 
Die angeblichen Beweismittel ( z.B IP-Adresse) sind entweder frei erfunden
und  völlig untauglich.
 Dem Verbraucher wird unterstellt,  er wolle betrügen.  
Es  werden massive/illegale Drohungen ausgestoßen, die in den Bereich  der Erpressung reichen.  

Alles in allem ist die Bewertung  Banditentum noch stark untertrieben


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Es geht um bandenorganisierte Schutzgelderpressung, wobei das die Zahlung erpressende Übel in Wirklichkeit frei erfunden ist und nur die Unerfahrenheit und Angst der Opfer die Zahlung auslöst.


----------



## Akascha (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was nächste Woche kommt.


Hallo, ich wollte mich doch noch einmal melden, weil wir das ganze ja doch schon ein Weilchen länger mitmachen:-?
Also: wie ich früher schon schrieb, haben wir ja auch mit Musterbrief reagiert und eine ganz ähnliche Reaktion erhalten (unpassend, Anwalt konsultieren, ein Urteil sei beigefügt, was aber nicht war etc.) Ebenso ging ein CC an die "Abuse" Adresse unseres IP-Domainbesitzers raus (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise, ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine) und unsere Daten wurden nochmal aufgelistet. 
Was kam dann?
Von unserer Seite: NICHTS mehr! Hier nochmal ein ganz fettes Dankeschön an euch hier! Ohne euch hätten wir nicht gewusst wie und wo und überhaupt. Ich hätte mit Sicherheit auch nicht den Nerv gehabt, das Ganze bis jetzt einfach auszusitzen! :-p
Von denen: 
Woche 1: Zahlungserinnerung
Woche 2: Mahnung mit Androhung von Gerichtskosten in Höhe von 161,16€
Woche 3: Drohung mit Übergabe an Inkasso, falls wir nicht zahlen
Woche 4 und 5: bisher Ruhe

Falls ihr Genaueres wissen wollte, kurze Nachricht
Liebe Grüße0


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Akascha schrieb:


> Woche 3: Drohung mit Übergabe an Inkasso, falls wir nicht zahlen


Kann sein, dass nach einer Pause tatsächlich Inkassofritzen auftauchen. Sind 
aber nur weitere Drohkasperle. Inkassobüros sind nichts weiter als bezahlte Schreiberlinge ohne  jede Sonderrechte. Sollte also sowas auftauchen, die grüne bzw blaue Tonne ist auch dafür die geeignete Ablage.


----------



## Mylonith2009 (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Akascha schrieb:


> konsultieren, ein Urteil sei beigefügt, was aber nicht war


 
Hi Akascha,
das Urteil war bei mir auch nicht dabei.

Wie bist Du denn darauf gestossen? 

Nervig ist die Sache allemal.....


----------



## Mylonith2009 (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

*Und heute kam dann das:*


> Trotz unserer Erinnerung konnten wir bisher
> keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen.
> 
> Wie Ihnen sicherlich bekannt ist, werden wir die
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Mahnungsmüll wird durch Wiederholung bzw Rausholen der nächstgrößeren Drohrassel 
 nicht ernstzunehmender,  ganz im Gegenteil:

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


			
				Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akascha (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> *Und heute kam dann das:*


Hi, wie wir zu denen kamen, steht weiter vorne im Thread. Dort hatte ich schon einmal ausführlich Rat gesucht (und auch gefunden). 
Wie du siehst, scheint das bei dir nun auch gleich abzulaufen, wie bei uns. Die Summe, die sie androhen (161,16) ist gleich. Dann müsste auch bei dir nächste Woche die Drohung mit Übergabe an Inkasso kommen. Seitdem ist bei uns Ruhe. 
Und wir haben NICHT mehr reagiert.:smile:
Gruß
Akascha:szaf:


----------



## jamie (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Ohh Gott, ich hatte heut einen Brief vom Inkasso Unternehmen. Sie fordern jetzt knapp 130 Euro! Was soll ich denn nur machen!?? Einfach nichts!? Mir geht der Arsch auf Grundeis..... 

Wenn ich nicht zahle wird gepfändet ect. ..... 

:schluchz:


----------



## bernhard (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Anders: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



jamie schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht zahle wird gepfändet ect. .....



red kein Blech, wenn du schon nicht die Infos hier liest, dan lies wenigsten das hier 
  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg:  
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mylonith2009 (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Nun kam das heute. Interessanter weisse werden sie es an ein Inkasso weiterleiten, aber trotzdem habe ich wieder 7 Tage Zeit, die 60€ zu zahlen.
Also das hinhalten und jetzt geht es aber wirklich ans Inkasso, jetzt aber wirklich wirklich .....



> Liebes nachbarVZ.eu Mitglied!
> 
> Leider haben Sie unsere bisherigen Zahlungserinnerungen
> ignoriert. In diesem Zusammenhang möchten wir Sie über §6 AGB
> ...


 Ach ja, und dann folgte der Hinweis über die eindeutig gespeicherten Daten bei 1und1.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



Mylonith2009 schrieb:


> Also das hinhalten und jetzt geht es aber wirklich ans Inkasso, jetzt aber wirklich wirklich .....



Eine Vorschau auf kommenden Schwachsinn  

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Akascha (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass nach einer Pause tatsächlich Inkassofritzen auftauchen. Sind
> aber nur weitere Drohkasperle.


Oh, wie Recht du hattest!!! 
Ich hatte fast nicht mehr mit irgendwas gerechnet, aber nun flatterte doch tatsächlich noch etwas ins Haus von einem Inkassounternehmen. Ist wohl das Gleiche wie bei Jamie und wird dann wohl auch bei allen anderen Betroffenen gleich sein. 
Auch hier wieder DANKE an euch!! Ich musste auch erst nochmal hier nachlesen (obwohl ich es wusste und schonmal früher gelesen hatte), um das mulmige Gefühl loszuwerden und wieder gelassener zu denken: Cool bleiben und weiter nicht reagieren.... 

Aber ich habe auch wieder gelesen, dass sich das wohl noch ne Weile hinziehen kann... Da hab ich so gar keine Lust zu. Naja, ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden. 
Liebe Grüße!
Akascha:scherzkeks:


----------



## Mylonith2009 (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Naja, falls die im unwahrscheinlichen Fall mal anfangen zu klagen, halten wir alle zusammen und gehen zum Angriff über!!

:-D​


----------



## MarcoB (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Hallo,
bin heute auch Opfer geworden und habe eine Rechnung erhalten.

Hier steht des öfteren wenn eine Mahnung kommt dann mit dem Standardschreiben oder Standartvordruck reagieren.

Wo finde ich diesen. 

LG


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Warum schreibseln?

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


*Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:* 
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> ...


----------



## pastor2004 (26 Juni 2009)

*nachbarvz*

ich bin leider auch auf nachbarvz reingefallen.
nun meine frage: muss ich die rechnun g bezahlen oder soll ich die füße still halten?

schnelle antwort währe nett, da ich schon eine rechnungserinnerung erhalten habe.:cry:


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Lies dir die Infos ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite ) und mein vorhergehendes Posting durch.


----------



## Akascha (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: nachbarstest.de / nachbartest.de / nachbarvz.eu*

Hallo! Wollte nur mal wieder die letzten Entwicklungen berichten. Wir haben nun eine Zahlungserinnerung der Inkassofirma bekommen. Dieses Mal wieder auf dem üblichen Mailweg. 
Eingepackt ist das ganze in ein paar "nette" Worte, die mit Sicherheit den ein oder anderen schon zum Nachdenken bringen, wenn er das Schreiben erhält. 
Der Ton ist freundlich und wir werden gefragt, ob wir uns der Ernsthaftigkeit der Lage bewusst seien. 
Wir bekommen nochmal "Gelegenheit", die Kosten zu bezahlen, da bei Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens das Ganze ja nochmal viel teurer für uns wird. (Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!!)
Außerdem werden wir darauf hingewiesen, dass sie mit verschiedenen Wirtschaftsauskunfteien zusammenarbeiten und wir bei Nichtzahlung 1. unsere Kreditwürdigkeit negativ beeinflussen _können_, 2. dies zur Störung oder gar Kündigung(!!!) von Mobilfunkverträgen oder Bankkonten (!!!) führen _kann_ . 

Netterweise wird uns auch eine Ratenzahlung angeboten. Entsprechender Vordruck ist dabei. 
Ich spare mir mal hier weitere Kommentare.
Wir bleiben auf jeden Fall tapfer 
Bis wahrscheinlich dann wieder demnächst mit Neuigkeiten....

Gruß
Akascha:abgelehnt:


----------

